# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Tekste këngësh popullore kushtuar gurbetit/mërgimit

## Nuh Musa

Shqiptare te ndershem!

Pasiqe nje pjese bukur e madhe e pjesemaresve ketu jetojn jasht atdheut, desha te ju ftoj te tubojm ketu tekste kengesh kushtuar atdheut.
Dihet se shqiperia gjate kohe ish e izoluar nga bota e jashtme, keshtu qe per bashkatdhetaret ne kufijt e shtetit nuk ish aq prezente dukuria e gurbetit, dhe me kete mua perzonalisht do te me behej qejfi te dija se a ekziston edhe ne shqiperi nje kulture e tille, e cila per shembull ne trojet shqiptare te jugosllavise, sidomos ne kosove, pothuajse ka qene me e kultivuara ne lemine e muzikes.

Ju deshiroj caste sentimentale dhe shpresoj qe vargjet te ju impresionojn duke i lexuar, dhe patjeter ti ndegjoni kenget nese ju jepet mundesia!

Per ne fillim:

Ilir Shaqiri

"Udhet e mia"

Nga do qe te shkoj
eci dite e nate
m'pyesin zogj't e malit
nuk me lene rehat
M'pyesin ata m'pyesin
sikur nuk e dinë
ku shkojn kosovaret
pse n'kosove nuk rine?

Deti't po te shkoj,
dita m'behet nate
m'pyesin val't e detit 
nuk me lene rehat
m'pyesin ata m'pyesin 
sikur nuk e dine
ku shkojn ulqinaket, 
pse n'ulqin nuk rrine?

Sharrit po ti ngjitem
eci dit e nate
m'pyesin zogjt e malit
nuk me len rehat
m'pyesin ata m'pyesin
sikur nuk e dine
ku shkojn tetovaret
pse n'tetove nuk rrine?
m'pyesin ata m'pyesin 
sikur nuk e dine
ku shkojn preshevaret
pse n'presheve nuk rrine?

Nga do qe te shkoj
njeri i pa fat
enderra per atdhene
nuk me len rrehat
m'zgjojne ata m'zgjojne
e sikur e dine
zemra ime m'thot
do't kthehem n'prishtine
do't kthehem n'prishtine
do't kthehem n'prishtine

Flm

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mahmut Ferati

Jeho kënga ime

Lot't e mi kurre nuk u thane
M'ka marre malli me t'pa moj nane
Se n'dhe t'huje kam mbet i shkrete
Oh malli yte nuk po m'len me vdek

Jeho kenga ime
jeho dridhe malin
le ta dije nane lokja 
se gjalle e ka djalin

M'vjen nje kenge me permallim
atje larg m'thret dheu im
atje larg qane nene e mjere
oh kthehu bire t'shoh edhe njehere

Jeho kenga ime
jeho dridhe malin
le ta dije nane lokja 
se gjalle e ka djalin

Zemra m'digjet nate e dite
oh po m'thret vendi ku jam rrite
qane nane lokja n'drite te hanes
oh ku mu trete sokoli i nanes

Jeho kenga ime
jeho dridhe malin
le ta dije nane lokja 
se gjalle e ka djalin

flm

----------


## Nuh Musa

Per mua perzonalisht nje nder kenget me te qelluara te folklorit kosovare sa i perket ne pergjthesi qendrimit larg atdheut. Me nje tekst prekes dhe nje melodi te paharuar. 

Teksti qe vijon perpunon mjerimin e nje azilanti larg atdheut (fatkeqsisht nuk kam njohuri a qendron nje rast real pas kesaj, qe e impresionoj autorin ti shkruaj keto vargje)


Shaqir Cërvadiku


Një grusht dhe

Jam merzit mbush me halle
nuk kam lot ma as te qaje
dhune e ndjekje s'mund durova
ne dhe t'huje azil kerkova

Oh kthehu prap 
o vella i motres
oh se po t'pret
vendi n'voter   (kendohet nga nje soliste)

A kam shprese 
nje dit me ardhe
ne toke time 
per me u ç'malle
nga vendlindja
miq kush te vini
nje grusht dhe
n'mergim ma bini

M'ka marre malli per fusha t'blerta
kam harru qysh vjen pranvera
ne varfni m'rriti nane e shkreta
per pleqni prane nuk ju gjeta

A kam shprese 
nje dit me ardhe
ne toke time 
per me u ç'malle
nga vendlindja
miq kush te vini
nje grusht dhe
n'mergim ma bini

Mallkoj vehten se lash vendlindjen
qysh ta kthyme moj kosove shpinen
fjalet e fmijve m'djegin shpirte
kurre o babe do't ktheh'mi n'shpije

Oh kthehu prap 
o vella i motres
oh se po t'pret
vendi n'voter  (kendohet nga nje soliste)

A kam shprese 
nje dit me ardhe
ne toke time 
per me u ç'malle
nga vendlindja
miq kush te vini
nje grusht dhe
n'mergim ma bini

Flm

----------


## Nuh Musa

Nje nder kenget klassike te kesaj lemie, kenduar nga gruppi kosovare BESNIKET (pjesetare nder te tjere ish solisti tash mjaft i famshem dhe i suksesshem Sinan Vllasaliu)

Niset trimi per n'gurbet

Niset trimi per n'gurbet
pershendet shokt e vet
perqafon o babe e nane
e mer malli per vatan

Zemra i djeg kur i len fmijte
qe kane malle per dy prind't
lotet rrjedhin si burim
m'kalon jeta ne permallim

amanet po ua la
kurre n'gurbet mos me rra
buke e krype ne vater tone
je çelik pergjithmone

flm

----------


## Nuh Musa

Haxhi Maqellara


Të fala nga Kërçova


Biri nanes, o luan
le kercoven, vatanin tand
mu largove, ne ate gurbet te zi
e le nanen, me duar ne gji    (pjese e recituar)

Biri nanes o luan
le kercoven vatanin tand
mu largove bir shume i ri 
e le nanen me duar ne gji

si t'ja bej e mjera nane pa ty

Ti shof librat bire ne ode
ti shof shoket neper kercove
midis tyre t'kerkoj dhe ty
se konaku m'ka mbet pa fmi

si t'ja bej e mjera une pa ty

Mos haro vatanin tand
shokt e tue
babe e nane
me fal bire se une harova
t'fala ke nga e gjithe kercova

si t'ja bej e mjera une pa ty.




flm

----------


## shahisti

nje kenge  mergimi eshte edhe kjo :
NJE DITE  TE BUKUR U NISEM NE
ME SHUM SHOKE SHTEGETIM
SHOKU SHOKUN VELLA E BEME
 VENDI  BUKUR ITALI
O NEN O NEN TI MOS VAJTO  
DHE GJITHMONE TE ME KUJTOSH  
SE PREJTEJE LARGE UN JAM  
ZEMRA IME PER TY PO QANE
NE MOS ME MARTE AI VARRI ZI
TEK TY UNE DO TE VIJE PERSERI
TE ME KENDOSHE MOJ NENE
SI ATEHERE NE FEMIRI
KJO KENGE ESHTE KENDUAR NGA REFUGJATET E ITALISE NE FORMEN E NJE SERENATE

----------


## shigjeta

_Jug_

Vasha lante, vasha qante
"C'ke vashe, qe lan e qan?"
"Lanj fustanthin e tim zoti
Sot me erth, neser me iken
Prandaj po lanj e po qanj"

***

"Ku je nisur e do t'vesh
O pellumb, more pellumb?"
"Jam nisur per kurbet
Moj, thelleza, gur mbi gur!"
"Do te vinj dhe u' me ty
O pellumb, more pellumb!"
"Eshte lark dhe bie shi
Moj , thelleza, gur mbi gur!"
"Behem molle e m'hidh ne gji
O pellumb, more pellumb."
"Mos harronj dhe te kafshonj
Moj, thelleza, gur mbi gur!"
"Sos jam helm e te helmonj
O pellumb, more pellumb!
Po jam mjalt' e t'embelsonj
O pellumb, more pellumb!"


_Permet_

Mblidhi, shoke beni bene
Mos kapetojme Permene
Gjirokaster e Tepelene
Ne Permet te ngreme furre
Ne Seres te mos vemi kurre
C'ka bari qe s'bin ne qafe?
Nga lotet qe derdhin grate
Mos me qa, mo gushebardhe
Ika e te lashe me barre
Kur te vij, te gjej nje djale
T'i var nje flori ne balle

*Serezi - qytet ne Maqedoni, afer Kavalles

----------


## shigjeta

*Fol, moj mike, nje fjale*

Fol, moj mike, nje fjale
Se jam gati per te dale
Ku vete, mos vafsh i gjalle
Se mua s'ma nxorre malle!
Kur dolla nga dera jashte
M'u muarre mend e rashe
Kur dolla ne mes t'avllise
M'u keput gjysm'e fuqise
Kur dolla nga porta jashte
E besova qe u ndashe
Pampor (vapor), o dhoga, e thate
Na ndave neve nga grate
Pampor nji dhog' e zeze
Ku na shpje i pabese?
Na ndave nga kishim shprese


*Zune yjet e radhetojne*

Zune yjet e rradhetojne, (rrallohen)
Ksenetaret (kurbetçinjte) zun' e shkojne
Gjith ven' e ti po s'tunde
Lumi s'sjell per dite kercunje
O Stamboll, more i shkrete
Rrente zjarri e te djekte
Po te djekte anembane
Se na mban burrate tane
Karafil, e manxhurane

----------


## Jonian

*Un'coku do vete*

Un'coku do vete
lule moj lule*)
Larg e ne kurbete.
Dic do te te bie.
Nje dege lajthie.
ta mbjellsh ne kutie.
Kur te kujtosh mua
Lotet e tu krua.

*) _Perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu._


*Vajta nje dit' ne mulli*

Vajta nje dit' ne mulli
shoqeni,motrani
shoqeni, motrat e mia*)
N'udhe poqa kurbetlli.
Pashe se mos qe ai.
Burre vulehumburi.
Dhjet'vjet ne Ameriqi.
s'beri kurre prokopi.
Ka dhjet'vjet qe kur mergoi
as karte, as haber s'dergoi.
Shoqe si ma beni mua
se xhani mu pervelua.
M'u dogj zemera dhe xhani,
shoqe hallin(e) ma qani.
Do ta pres dhe mote-mot
pastaj nuk e pres(e) dot.
Po s'erdhi dhe kete here
gershetat kam per t'i prere.


*) _Perseritet si refren pas cdo vargu._

----------


## Jonian

*Iken te gjithe*


Iku vajza e iku djali
mbeti nena edhe babai

O pse s'ka zjarr moj qe t'me ngrohe moj ne k'to ane.
O iken djemte e iken vajzat e na lane.

Rruge e gjate e halle shume.
Kalojne netet e lotet lume.

O se dhe dielli ketu kur del moj eshte me dhembe.
O ku ta gjej nje grusht brenge moj e ta shemb.

Bijte e nenes, e zemra heq.
Ne dhe te huaj, o edhe pleq.

O hajdeni mor bijte e nenes, sa larg jam.
O se s'ka det moj, qe t'ma laje moj, kete mall.
O se me ngriu buzeqeshja, o ne goje.
O mor' evlat me mall te shpirtit po t'vajtoj.
O eja moj bije e babait se jam gjalle.
O hajde hajde djale i nenes se kam mall.


_Cdo strofe perseritet nga dy here_

Irma Libohova
(Albumi: Mollaxhiu)

Kam dy dite qe po e degjoj. Pervec vargjeve edhe muzika eshte shume prekese, nuk po me hiqet nga koka.

----------


## shigjeta

*Mbeçë, more shokë, mbeçë*

Mbeçë, more shokë, mbeçë
Përtej urën' e Qabesë
Të m'i faleni nënesë
Të dy qetë të m'i shesë
T'i japë *nigja së resë
Ndë pjetë nëna për mua
T'i thoni që u martua:
Ndë thëntë, se c'nuse muar
Tre plumba ndë kraharuar
Gjashtë ndë këmb' e ndë duar;
Ndë thëntë se ç'krushq i vanë
Sorrat' e korbat' e hanë

_*nigja - taks nga ana e burrit qe i detyrohej gruas kur ajo kthehej ne shtepi te te jatit_

Kjo kenge i kushtohet kohes se pushtimit turk, kur burrat shkonin ne mergim ne vise te largeta te perandorise turke.

----------


## heret a vone

Vene me kembe e vine pa koke

Kam nje kenge per te kenduar
Kam nje dert per te vajtuar
Nje semundje e pasheruar
E qysh nga shekujt e kaluaroooo

Qaj moj zemer e plagosur
Vajto ti moj nena plake
Mergimi djemte ti ka sosur
Ikin e s'te vijne prape

Qan nena me ligje plote
Na iken djemte neper ote
O ç'eshte keshtu o i madhi Zot
Ven me kembe e vijne pa koke

Kenge nga jugu kenduar nga Aurela Gaçe

----------


## Jonian

Po e plotesoj pak kete kengen qe eshte postuar me lart. Versioni origjinal eshte kenduar nga grupi i Sarandes (solist Petrit Metushi) dhe i kushtohet nipit te kengetarit. Titulli i vertete eshte "Qaj moj zemer e plagosur". Po e shkruaj te gjithen:

*QAJ MOJ ZEMER E PLAGOSUR*

Kam nje kenge per te kenduar
Kam nje dert per te vajtuar
Nje semundje e pasheruar
Qysh nga shekujt e kaluar

Qaj moj zemer e plagosur
Vajto ti moj nena plake
Mergimi djemte t'i ka sosur
Ikin e s'te vijne prape

Qan nena me ligje plote
Na iken djemte neper ote
O ç'eshte keshtu o i madhi Zot
vene me kembe e vijne pa koke.

Shqiponja u hidherua
per djemte e saja azgane
sa dhe burri qan si grua
O djem mos lini vatane

----------


## Jonian

*IKA NËPËR NATË*

Çmë dhëmbi zemra, çmë dhëmbi,
kur u nisa atë ditë.
Çmu bë lëmsh e smë zë gjumi,
dhe një lot smu nda nga sytë.

Putha gurët e avllisë,
në të dalë putha dhe portën.
O muret ku piva sisë,
sju ndërroj me gjithë botë.

U nisa udhë e pa udhë,
aty ngrehu, aty bjer(ë).
Mos u hëngsh moj bukë kurrë,
kur me këmbë të shtyjnë të tjerë.

Ëndërroja natë e ditë,
këmbeja dy fjalë me hënën,
më kujtoheshin fëmijtë,
më pikte malli për nënën.

Mezi u ktheva i gjallë
me një trastë hedhur në shkop.
Tu bëfsha moj buka thatë
shkuar mjaltit nëpër botë.

_Grupi "Ali Pashai"_

----------


## shigjeta

_Jug_

Se çu nisçë e do të vete
Ngremu lule sado fjete
Do të vete ndë seferë
Më muar vaji, o e mjerë!
Shtrona, moj, syzezë, shtrona
Ndë na zëntë gjumi, sqona!
Shtro shiltenë me borzilok
Kur ta kujnonj, të qanj me lot!
Shtro shiltenë me samure
Të nxjerr mallë tënd, moj lule
Nqasu, moj lule, ah, të puthemi!
Se kush e di se kur piqemi!
As qasemi dot, as puthemi dot
Sa na mbushen sytë plot me lot!
Mora dyfekthin e dola
Dot me gojë më s'të fola

----------


## heret a vone

Ç'ka ka zogu

Ç'ka ka zogu qe po kjan
Ka lan shtepi ka lan vatan
Ka lan motra e vllazni
E ka ardhur kurbetli.

Ç'ka ke zog qe s'te ze gjumi
A thu nata ku te zuni
A ke buke a ke uje
A po t'plak ky dhe i huj?

Del ne dere nane e mjere
E kqyr rrugen dimen vere
E kqyr rrugen nane e ngrate
Dite e nate deren e hapë.

E len hapur po te pret
Po i run mollat vjet per vjet
Kthehu bir n'vatanin tand
Se kurbeti asht' i rande.

----------


## shigjeta

_Maleshove - Permet_

Bije, kur veje tek nena
Stoliseshe allafrenga
Qe te koka gjer te kemba
Si trendafili me flete
Manxuran' e penxherese
Manxuranes s'ke c'i thua
Moj dega vasilikua
Pse s'vjen ne kurbet me mua?


_Kurvelesh_

C'ke qe qan, moj yll, o drite?
Mos qaj se te prishen syte
"Le te prishen se s'i dua
Nje mik qe pac m'u largua
Me vate ne vend te huaj"
"Hesht, o vajze, hesht, o bije
Se i dergojme te vije
Te vije sindekur vate
Pa leshra pa mustaqe"

----------


## Veshtrusja

Ju lumt per k'te teme se na kenaqi !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ledina

O Shigjeta ku i ke gjetur kenget qe ke postuar, me ke kenaqur

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje Veshtruesja dhe Ledina. Po vertet, folklori ka kenge shume te bukura. Kenget i kam marr nga libra te ndryshem folklori.

_Kete kenge e gjejme ne disa versione_

C'po kendon nji zog i zi
Permbi vorr te nji djalit te ri
Kah po shkoni, or shoket e mi?
Kah po shkoni e si po shkoni!
Armet e mia bare m'i coni
N'oborr te kulles te m'i leshoni
Nanes e babes mos m'i kallxoni
Se jane te vjeter e i verboni
Ne pevetet nana per mue
thoni: djali t'asht martue!
Ne pevetet se çe nuse muer
Muer dy plumba ne krahanuer
Ne pevetet se çe darsmore pat:
Pat tre korba tuj ndeje ngiat
Ne pevetet si shkon zahuri
Token shtrat e jastek guri
Ne pevetet se çe zoja e kjajshin:
Shpezt e sorrat po e hajshin
Qindro, thoni, oj nane e shkrete
Se ty djali ne lufte te ka mbete!

_zahuri - nje pjese e kohes; ketu me kuptimin - si e kalon kohen
pevetet - pyet_


*Shkoder*

Ti, moj Shkodra, Shkodra jeme
Shum djelm t'ri ke qit n'gyrbet
Vend per vend, moj, te levdonje
Per djem te ri ka qene kysmet
Djelt e ri, moj jane habite
Nuk po dijme se kah me shkue
"A do t'dalim noj here ne drite
Ne dhe tone per me shkue"

----------

